# Chili Supper/Cookoff, Gun Display, Taxi Display Imlay City



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.facebook.com/HeritageChurchImlayCity

CBM scoring.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

My understanding is that the speaker is from Rooster Ranch and will be talking about long range shooting.
CBM scoring available.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I just stopped to look at the set-up. Probably 20+ African mounts. All the normal Mich mounts. Some pelts. Most on walls, but down low enough where small kids can get a good look at them too.
Gun display was still being worked on.

L & O


----------

